# Illustrator Pfade in After Effects verwenden ?!



## angelikamorgan (1. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe in Adobe Illustrator ein Logo erstellt.
Ich würde gerne die Logo-Pade für After Effects nutzen.
Ich habe die Gruppierung der einzelnen Logo-Elemente aufgehoben.
Das Logo besteht in Illustrator aus einzelnen Pade. ( soweit alles ok 

Mein Problem:
Sobald ich mein Logo in AFX importiere, gehen die Pfade verloren.
Ich kann das Logo ( am stück ) auswählen. Die einzelnen Pfade kann ich nicht markieren.

Das Logo habe ich von Illustrator als *.ai und *.aps exportiert.

Was mache ich falsch ?

Gruß
Angelika


Mein Vorhaben:
http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae45_e.html 
STEP 5


----------



## meta_grafix (1. November 2004)

Hallo,

markiere das Logo in Illustrator, rechte Maustaste->'Create outlines', mit 'Strg-C' kopieren.
AFX öffnen und neue Komposition mit einer Farbfläche anlengen. Ebene markieren und mit 'Strg-V' die Pfade als Maske einfügen, voila.

Gruß


----------



## angelikamorgan (2. November 2004)

Hallo 

funktioniert leider nicht !
die Pfade kann ich mit strg + c kopieren ...  jedoch ist kann ich in afx die Pfade nicht einfügen.
Auch unter bearbeiten ist das Feld einfügen hellgrau hinterlegt !

Habe in afx unter Ebene /  Neu / Farbfläche eine neue Farbfläche angelegt.. danach strg + v gedrückt. nix passiert, da die informationen in afx verloren gehen 

Gruß
Angelika


----------



## meta_grafix (2. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich stell heut' Abend mal ein Quicktime online.

Gruß


----------



## angelikamorgan (2. November 2004)

Wäre klasse.. danke  

Gruß
Angelika


----------



## meta_grafix (2. November 2004)

Hallo,

so mach ich es mit Logos:
4 MB Quicktime 800x600 
Das Beispiel ist nur exemplarisch. Das man Textoutlines auch AFX erstellen kann ist mir bekannt.

Gruß


----------



## angelikamorgan (4. November 2004)

Hi meta_grafix.. 

Danke für die Mühe !  

Leider funktioniert das Ganze aus irgendeinem Grund bei mir nicht *heul* 
Bis zu der Stelle Strg+C ist alles wunderbar.
Sobald ich Strg+V in AFX ausführe, passiert nichts !
Strg+V unter Illustrator fügt die Pfade nochmal ein, jedoch nicht in AFX.
Habe  überhaupt keine Idee, woran das liegen kann.

Gruß
Angelika


----------



## 27b-6 (4. November 2004)

Moin!

Kann es eventuell daran liegen, daß Du nicht alle benötigten Punkte angewählt hast.
Habe das mal in PS ausprobiert; ist nur die Pfadebene markiert läßt sich innerhalb des Programms problemlos kopieren und einfügen. 
In AFX passiert - wie bei Dir - nichts.
Wähle ich alle Punkte an: "voila".

Ich hoffe das war's jetzt.  

Adios!


----------



## kaguya (8. November 2004)

hi!

habe dasselbe problem...kann das mit den versionen zusammenhängen ? benutze AE 6.5 und illustrator 11

bis zum kopieren usw kein problem nur das einfügen klappt nicht, da passiert einfach nichts


----------



## Chrisu (9. November 2004)

Moinsen,

also in der Hilfe von AFX steht folgendes für dein Vorhaben (für oben beschriebenes Verfahren mit STRG-C in Illu und STRG-V in AFX):

*Wichtig: Damit dieses Verfahren funktioniert, müssen Sie in den Voreinstellungen für Adobe Illustrator im Bereich "Dateien und Zwischenablage" die Option "AICB" auswählen.*

Eventuell mußt du das noch anpassen, damit es funktioniert. Ich habs aber selber jetzt nicht ausprobiert, vielleicht hilfts ja trotzdem.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)

PS: Stichwort für die AFX-Hilfe --> _Adobe Illustrator-Pfade als Masken importieren_


----------



## meta_grafix (9. November 2004)

Richtig,

das hatte ich vergessen.

Gruß


----------



## kaguya (10. November 2004)

ja so funktioniert es endlich!
vielen vielen dank!


----------

